
Ask HN: Working with clients who ask for TimeDoctor? - simplegeek
Will you work with a client who insists you install TimeDoctor on your machine(a software that monitors your activity, logs time, takes screen shot etc)?<p>And:<p>- It takes screen shot of your screen randomly and stores them. Also, you cannot delete any of those screen shots.<p>- If your screen remains idle for 5 minutes, it stops logging time (even if you tell it to log time for a meeting)?<p>- At the end of the month, the client does a meeting with you. He sends you screen shots and ask for explanation e.g. why were you using that website? Why were you email XYZ? Et cetera.
======
sharemywin
1\. that rate would have to reflect it.

2\. any issues and/or reservations I would bring up with the client.

3\. Also, is there a detailed set of tasks/plan?

4\. Any kind of "thinking", researching etc. tasks would need to be worked out
ahead of time

------
PaulHoule
No

